# Rum Runner Running Rampant or Pirates of Pennsylvania



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Guess I'm slow on the uptake....actually the mail guy has had to buy a couple cars lately cause of all the Puff pirates pillaging my mailbox.

So I'm expecting a couple packages out of Pennsylvania, some baccy humidifier discs and a CBID order. That being the case, then why on earth is there a pirate brigantine at the end of the road?

Now I know why, someone ... @msmith1986 got a bit feisty on their anniversary.

Stellar selection for my Blue Plate palate...and the special Reserve rum gets toasted this weekend with one of those SLR's. Thanks brother....time to get you a trade route into Georgia!










Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Another sweet hit! 


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

That rum is awesome!!


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

You need one of these


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Good stuff


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Now that I've been exposed, let that be a lesson to you informed delivery and CBid users. There are some tricks.
I always throw my card in because if I'm ever needed you have #'s and email to get a hold of me quicker. This place wouldn't be quite the same without you and a lot of others. Enjoy the gift and celebration brother.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

BigPuffer said:


> You need one of these


Puffer, what the hell are you doing in my back yard snapping photos of my compound? I knew I should have brought in more dirt... Damn, if you can find me so can the big eyed green heads!:surprise:

Got you too Hick! BAAAHAHAHA


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Maybe we should all pick a time this weekend or next and molest that little bottle and herf one of the fine selections? @LeatherNeck @UBC03 @Fusion @msmith1986

My only OUT time is 4-8 EST Saturday for a PR Fire event with kids.....


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

You forgot @Matfam1


Hickorynut said:


> Maybe we should all pick a time this weekend or next and molest that little bottle and herf one of the fine selections?
> @LeatherNeck
> @UBC03
> @Fusion
> ...


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Hickorynut, see this is what happens when you keep shooting the backstop-ricochet! Hope you weren't wounded too badly, although you deserve it for all the damage you do! Nice shooting @msmith1986.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

msmith1986 said:


> You forgot @Matfam1
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I knew I missed one, sorry @Mattfam1!


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Puffer, what the hell are you doing in my back yard snapping photos of my compound? I knew I should have brought in more dirt... Damn, if you can find me so can the big eyed green heads!:surprise:
> 
> Got you too Hick! BAAAHAHAHA


Rum and cigar hunting. Thought you might have a buried stash like in pirates of the caribbean :grin2:


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Piper said:


> @Hickorynut, see this is what happens when you keep shooting the backstop-ricochet! Hope you weren't wounded too badly, although you deserve it for all the damage you do! Nice shooting @msmith1986.


Do you like gun references or did you remember I'm an instructor and a gunsmith? 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Maybe we should all pick a time this weekend or next and molest that little bottle and herf one of the fine selections?
> @LeatherNeck
> @UBC03
> @Fusion
> ...


Oh, we were gonna drink together.....OOPS!:dunno:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

LeatherNeck said:


> Oh, we were gonna drink together.....OOPS!:dunno:


Yes, I saw you broke formation, but the fact you got your ass outta da house and enjoyed some time....well that's a good deal!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> Yes, I saw you broke formation, but the fact you got your ass outta da house and enjoyed some time....well that's a good deal!
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Guess you were too slow on getting the memo out, lol.


----------

